# الى محبى علم المصريات "" ابو الهول ""



## zezza (25 أبريل 2009)

أبو الهول الذى ياخذ شكل الأسد و رأس آدميه كرمز للقوه و الحكمه كما يقال هذا التمثال يمثل معبود هام جدا لدى المصريين القدماء . كان فى الأصل قطعه من الحجر تشوه المكان فنحتت على هذا الشكل.... بجد روقان دماغهم كانت حلوة خالص...

 و ربما كان صاحبها ملك يدعى ( جدف رع ) تولى العرش بعد خوفو لمده 8 سنوات و قبل خفرع .


فقدت رأس التمثال الذقن الملكيه و حيه الكوبرا التى كانت توجد أعلى الرأس و يوجد جزء من الذقن حاليا بالمتحف المصرى و جزء آخر بالمتحف البريطانى


صاحب هذا التمثال الكثير من الأساطير و القصص الغريبه قديما و حديثا , فنجد فى الأسره 18 أحد ملوك مصر يدعى تحتمس الرابع لم يكن وريثا شرعيا للعرش الإ انه تولى عرش مصر و لجأ إلى قصه طريفه اقنع بها عقول المصريين البسطاء فيقول انه ذهب ذات يوم و هو أمير لممارسه الرياضه بعجلته الحربيه حول تمثال أبو الهول و كان التمثال فى ذلك الوقت مدفون فى الرمال حتى رأسه فيذكر انه من التعب رقد بجوار التمثال و غلبه النعاس فجاء له الآله فى الحلم و طلب منه أن يزيل الرمال من حوله و أنه سيتولى عرش مصر إن هو فعل ذلك ، و بالفعل تولى العرش و أقام لوحه لتخليد هذه القصه و إقناع الشعب بها و توجد هذه اللوحه الآن بين قدمى أبو الهول و يطلق عليها لوحه الحلم .



حتى عندما جاء نابليون إلى مصرو هو وجنوده ووقف امام الأهرامات قائلا لجنوده (إن اربعين قرنا من الزمان تنظر إليكم ) و ينسب البعض له انه من هشم أنف أبو الهول بالمدافع ،
و هو كمان اللى حفر و طلع ابو الهول بعد ما كان مدفون جسمه فى الرملة




 و يذكر البعض أيضا أن أحد رجال الدين الصوفيين فى عصر المماليك يدعى صائم الدهر هو من قام بتهشيم الأنف باعتبارها وثن -و ده طبعا اللى انا برجحه - صنم يا جدعان هههههههه

 .وفكره كسر الأنف هذه عاده مصريه قديمه كانوا يعتقدوا انها تمنع صاحب التمثال من العوده للحياه مره أخرى لآنه بكسر الأنف يصعب عليه التنفس ثانيا .



و يعتقد أن كلمه أبو الهول جاءت من كلمه ( با حول) بمعنى مكان الأسد أو من كلمه حورون و هو معبود كنعانى قديم يشبهه فى الشكل
 ، أما كلمه سفنكس الانجليزيه أصلها يونانى جاءت من كلمه مصريه قديمه (شسب عنخ) و هو احد اسماء التمثال قديما. 

اى خدمة اللى يحب ياخد جولة يبقى يقولى بس و و انا اروح معاها علشان عمرى ما شفت الاختراع ده .........اكمن لو طلعت فوق سطح العمارة هشوفه بس تقولوا ايه بقى كسل

اذكرونى فى صلواتكم​


----------



## kalimooo (25 أبريل 2009)

ابتدت كل المواضيع المهة تظهر

جميل ورائع اختي zezza

ربنا يبارك اتعابك


----------



## GogoRagheb (25 أبريل 2009)

شكرا يازيزا علي المعلومات
بس فيه شوية حاجات كده
جت مكانها نظريات جديدة
بس انا عارف انه منقول
ربنا يعوضك مجهود رائع​


----------



## fouad78 (25 أبريل 2009)

جميل جدا ميرسي ليكي والرب يبارك حياتك سلام ونعمنة​


----------



## lovely dove (25 أبريل 2009)

مرسي يا zezza علي الموضوع الجميل ده 
ربنا يباركك ياقمر


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (26 أبريل 2009)

.وفكره كسر الأنف هذه عاده مصريه قديمه كانوا يعتقدوا انها تمنع صاحب التمثال من العوده للحياه مره أخرى لآنه بكسر الأنف يصعب عليه التنفس ثانيا .​
موضوع جميل بجد ومن اهتماماتى بس انا كنت فاكره كسر الانف دى عوامل جويه هههههههههههه


----------



## just member (26 أبريل 2009)

*موضوع اكثر من رائع*
*شكرا اكتييير*
*ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*
**
*اتمنالك كل خير*​


----------



## جيلان (26 أبريل 2009)

> و يذكر البعض أيضا أن أحد رجال الدين الصوفيين فى عصر المماليك يدعى صائم الدهر هو من قام بتهشيم الأنف باعتبارها وثن


 
*ههههههههههه الانف بس يعنى وثن والباقى لا ولا خايف من الانفلونزا*




> وفكره كسر الأنف هذه عاده مصريه قديمه كانوا يعتقدوا انها تمنع صاحب التمثال من العوده للحياه مره أخرى لآنه بكسر الأنف يصعب عليه التنفس ثانيا .


 




swety koky girl قال:


> .وفكره كسر الأنف هذه عاده مصريه قديمه كانوا يعتقدوا انها تمنع صاحب التمثال من العوده للحياه مره أخرى لآنه بكسر الأنف يصعب عليه التنفس ثانيا .​
> 
> 
> موضوع جميل بجد ومن اهتماماتى بس انا كنت فاكره كسر الانف دى عوامل جويه هههههههههههه
> ​


 

*هو الاسباب كتير وكلها بينقصها الاثبات العلمىى*

*منها مؤرخين بيقولو بسبب الحملة الفرنسية*
*واخرون يقولو الافارقة هم من كسروها ليثبتوا انهم من قام ببناءها*
*الفاطميين او المماليك اعتبروها صنم*
*بالاضافة لنقطة المصريين التى ذُكرت فى الموضوع لمنع بعثه مرة تانية وعلى فكرة فى تماثيل مصرية كتير وجودوها انفها مكسورة عمداً ( من هنا جاء هذا الاعتقاد )*

*ايضا ذكر  الرحالة المقريزى المتوفى عام 1436م أن رجل كان يعيش في زمانه يسمى ((صائم الدهر)) صوفي وكان يريد الصلاح في أمور الدين فذهب لمنطقة الأهرام وشوه وجهه*

* ايه الصح فيييهم بقى استنونى اتخرج واتطقس فى الموضوع واعرف ههههههههههههههه*



*ميرسى يا قمر على الموضوع وابقى اخطفى رجلك روحى شوفيه وتعالى هتلاقيه امور وعسول كدى وابقى فرجينا على الصور  ههههههههه*


----------



## جيلان (26 أبريل 2009)

gogoragheb قال:


> شكرا يازيزا علي المعلومات
> بس فيه شوية حاجات كده
> جت مكانها نظريات جديدة
> بس انا عارف انه منقول
> ربنا يعوضك مجهود رائع​



*يا باشا الى مشكوك فى امره قلنا بس وسيب علينا الباقى
بتكلم بجد على فكرة 

ولو تقصد الجزء بتاع حلم تحتمس القصة حقيقية وانا درستها
ولو فى اى حاجة فى بقية الموضوع مستعدين للمناقشة مافيش مشاكل تنور *


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (26 أبريل 2009)

داخله جامد يا جى جى عشان اثرين بقا هنعمل ايه ههههههههههههههههه
 لازم ندرس ونطبق عليهم ​


----------



## جيلان (26 أبريل 2009)

*لا طيبة انا *


----------



## KOKOMAN (27 أبريل 2009)

معلومات جميله 

ميررررسى على المعلومات  

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## zezza (27 أبريل 2009)

كليمو قال:


> ابتدت كل المواضيع المهة تظهر
> 
> جميل ورائع اختي zezza
> 
> ربنا يبارك اتعابك



شكرا كتير كليم 
ده انا بتعلم من حضرتك و من كل واحد معايا فى المنتدى 
ربنا يباركك و يسلملى مرورك


----------



## zezza (27 أبريل 2009)

gogoragheb قال:


> شكرا يازيزا علي المعلومات
> بس فيه شوية حاجات كده
> جت مكانها نظريات جديدة
> بس انا عارف انه منقول
> ربنا يعوضك مجهود رائع​



شكرا جوجو على المشاركة الحلوة 
و على فكرة ده فيه اكتر من نظرية قريتهم بالنسبة لكسر انفه او طريقة اكتشافه 
فى نظريات بتقول ان تحتمس هو اللى اكتشفه لما شاف الحلم 
علشان كدة فى لوحة تحته اسمها لوحة الحلم 
و فيه ناس بتقول ان الحملة الفرنسية عى اللى اعادت اكتشافه و انهم هما اللى كسره انفه اثناء التدرب بالمدافع 
و كلام كتير اوى اوى 
بس دى تقدر تقول كدة نظريات تقليدية الناس بتحاول لحد دلوقتى تكتشف منها 
منور يا جوجو
لو فيه اى معلومة جديدة ممكن تحطها نستفاد برضه


----------



## happy angel (28 أبريل 2009)




----------



## zezza (28 أبريل 2009)

fouad78 قال:


> جميل جدا ميرسي ليكي والرب يبارك حياتك سلام ونعمنة​



شكرا فؤاد على مرورك الحلو 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## zezza (28 أبريل 2009)

pepo_meme قال:


> مرسي يا zezza علي الموضوع الجميل ده
> ربنا يباركك ياقمر



شكرا يا قمرة ربنا يباركك 
و يخليكى


----------



## zezza (28 أبريل 2009)

swety koky girl قال:


> .وفكره كسر الأنف هذه عاده مصريه قديمه كانوا يعتقدوا انها تمنع صاحب التمثال من العوده للحياه مره أخرى لآنه بكسر الأنف يصعب عليه التنفس ثانيا .​
> موضوع جميل بجد ومن اهتماماتى بس انا كنت فاكره كسر الانف دى عوامل جويه هههههههههههه



لا يا بنتى ده الزمن ....هنقول ايه بقى هههههههههه
شكرا كوكى و على فكرة زى ما قال جوجو فيه لكسر انفه بس اكتر من نظرية عالم فاضية بقى 
شكرا يا قمر على مرورك


----------



## zezza (28 أبريل 2009)

come with me قال:


> *موضوع اكثر من رائع*
> *شكرا اكتييير*
> *ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*
> **
> *اتمنالك كل خير*​



شكرا كتير اخويا على مرورك العطر 
ربنا يبارك حياتك و خدمتك


----------



## zezza (28 أبريل 2009)

جيلان قال:


> *ههههههههههه الانف بس يعنى وثن والباقى لا ولا خايف من الانفلونزا*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




يا عينى يا عينى 
ايه ياخواتى ده زاهى حواس بنفسه بيتكلم 
لالالا جامدة اوى يا جى جى  شكلك فى اثار و لا قريبة حتشبسوت ههههههه
شكرا يا قمر على الاضافة الحلوة و مستنياكى تقولى نظريتك هههههههه
ربنا يباركك


----------



## zezza (28 أبريل 2009)

جيلان قال:


> *يا باشا الى مشكوك فى امره قلنا بس وسيب علينا الباقى
> بتكلم بجد على فكرة
> 
> ولو تقصد الجزء بتاع حلم تحتمس القصة حقيقية وانا درستها
> ولو فى اى حاجة فى بقية الموضوع مستعدين للمناقشة مافيش مشاكل تنور *



ايوة صح يا جى جى انا قريت قصة الحلم ده فى موضوع قبل كدة
علشان كدة محطوط جنب التمثال لوحة اسمها لوحة الحلم 
مش عارفة دى اللى يقصده جوجو ولا لا


----------



## zezza (28 أبريل 2009)

swety koky girl قال:


> داخله جامد يا جى جى عشان اثرين بقا هنعمل ايه ههههههههههههههههه
> لازم ندرس ونطبق عليهم ​



يا سلام يا كوكى قولتيلى بقى 
علشان كدة هى و جوجو بيتكلموا بقلب جامد 
لا يا سيتى دول ناس جامدة اوى انا ما اقدرش عليهم اخر مرة اكتب مصريات هههههههههه
برافو عليكوا و لو فى اى اضافة بجد ممكن تحطوها كلنا نستفاد


----------



## مورا مارون (28 أبريل 2009)




----------



## zezza (28 أبريل 2009)

kokoman قال:


> معلومات جميله
> 
> ميررررسى على المعلومات
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك ​



و يبارك خدمتك و حياتك كوكو 
شكرا كتير على مرورك


----------



## zezza (28 أبريل 2009)

happy angel قال:


>



شكرا هابى على مرورك 
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## وليم تل (30 أبريل 2009)

شكرا زيزا
على المعلومات الجميلة
ودمتى بود​


----------



## zezza (30 أبريل 2009)

مورا مارون قال:


>



شكرا مورا على مرورك 
و على الصورة الحلوة 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## zezza (30 أبريل 2009)

وليم تل قال:


> شكرا زيزا
> على المعلومات الجميلة
> ودمتى بود​



شكرا وليم على مرورك 
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## kalimooo (1 مايو 2009)

zezza قال:


> يا سلام يا كوكى قولتيلى بقى
> علشان كدة هى و جوجو بيتكلموا بقلب جامد
> لا يا سيتى دول ناس جامدة اوى انا ما اقدرش عليهم اخر مرة اكتب مصريات هههههههههه
> برافو عليكوا و لو فى اى اضافة بجد ممكن تحطوها كلنا نستفاد





اكتبي زي مانتي 

عايزة  يا zezza

وماله الكل بيدي رأيه

و الكل يستفاد


----------



## zezza (1 مايو 2009)

كليمو قال:


> اكتبي زي مانتي
> 
> عايزة  يا zezza
> 
> ...



ربنا يخليك ليا كليم 
ده انتوا اساتذتى و انا بجد بتعلم منكوا كل حاجة حلوة 
ربنا معاك و يبارك فى خدمتك


----------



## جيلان (2 مايو 2009)

*يا باشا احنا هنروح فين فيكى يعنى
احنا نقدر نتكلم وانتى موجودة بردوا 
وزى ما قلك كليمو انا بغلس عليكى بس :t30:*


----------

